# How fast is your V perm?



## blah (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wondering, can anyone here do a sub-1.5 V perm? Because I did quite a bit of V perms a while ago, and I only got 1 sub-1.5, the rest were ~1.6.

Or is it very common/easy for everyone to get a sub-1.5 V perm? Which algorithms do you guys use? And they should come with a little description of fingertricks too, of course. Thanks in advance.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 22, 2008)

I need a new Vperm as well, my current one (R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F) will never yield me a better than 2 second time it seems 

There are 2 Vperms that Gripper spit out that are possibly worth trying out
R2 U' B2 d r2 F U' y' R U R' D R D' R
R' U z' U' r' U' b' R2 U' R' U R' F R F


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 22, 2008)

I use 2. One for OH and RH, one for 2H.

OH, I use the LUR alg that looks like a double J perm.

2H, I use F'U F'U'R'D R'D'R²F'R'F R F. It's a nice alg. (I do it from a different view)
For me, it feels like fast beginning, waste half a second regripping, super fast ending.


----------



## blah (Jul 22, 2008)

@badmephisto: DON'T CHANGE! That's the one I use. I discovered a nice finger trick that shaved about half a second of my original time, which, like yours, was sup-2. I say _discovered_ because I came up with it on my own and I've never seen anyone doing it like I do, not that I've seen much though 

For me, it was the final FRF that bothered me most. So I came up with this solution: Middle finger. While pulling U with your right index during the final R'UR', extend your middle and get ready for an F turn, pull F after you've completed the R', turn your wrist outwards for R, and do the final F with your index. It should feel _very_ natural after a little practice, almost like a U2 double trigger. Took me about 5 minutes of non-stop V perming to get the feeling right and the execution smooth. And now I can just do it subconsciously.

I fell in love with this finger trick so much that I changed my N perm so I could use it  Here's my N perm by the way: RU'R'U-lUFU'-R'F'RU'-RUR'Fl', the finger trick is in that last bit.

So, at the end of all that, if this what you're already doing, then change your algorithm  If it's not, I shaved half a second with this one fingertrick, you should get the same results.

By the way, do you _really_ do it as R'UR'd'? I know that's how the algorithm appears in most websites, but I found it _extremely_ disturbing, I just do a U' and y cube rotation simultaneously, which is very natural and very fast.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is mine:

L U' R' U L' U' .. L U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R

First part is Niklas minus last R that normaly is where I placed the dots, Not the shortest V perm but pretty fast. Look how the pairs moves and it is easy to learn.

R' U L U' R U R' U L' U' R U2 L U2 L' ... the mirror if you like that one better
R U' L' U R' U' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L ... y2 version
L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' ... mirror y2

Choose the one that does Niklas from your favorite angle


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 22, 2008)

this is the one i use: (R’UR’U’)y x2(R’UR’U’)IR(U’R’URU)
don't really know how fast i can do that one. but i'm not really very fast with PLL's. but i think it can be pretty fast.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 22, 2008)

y' R' U R' U' f' R y R' F' R2 U' R' U R U 

is what gripper give for my alg. I do it differently though...

Edit:
R' U R' U' x' U' y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R U R

Edit2: I actually use

R' U R' d' x R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 22, 2008)

R' U R' U' y x2 R' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U

I don't know why, but I just happen to like this one. The axis turn is not clumsy at all.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 22, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> this is the one i use: (R’UR’U’)y x2(R’UR’U’)IR(U’R’URU)
> don't really know how fast i can do that one. but i'm not really very fast with PLL's. but i think it can be pretty fast.


I use that one and can get ~1.6-1.7


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > this is the one i use: (R’UR’U’)y x2(R’UR’U’)IR(U’R’URU)
> ...



sub 1.5 is easily possible with that alg.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 22, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > this is the one i use: (R’UR’U’)y x2(R’UR’U’)IR(U’R’URU)
> ...



same here, but i think i want to use one without so many cube rotations so i gotta find a new alg


----------



## Dene (Jul 22, 2008)

I use Dan Knights' algorithm and can do it sub1.5:

R' U l' f' (r) R' U R' U' (r') R2 U' R' U R U


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 23, 2008)

R' U R' (U' y) R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

I average ~1.9.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 23, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> R' U R' U' y x2 R' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U
> 
> I don't know why, but I just happen to like this one. The axis turn is not clumsy at all.



I use the same algorithm, with different grips. I could ge less than 2.2, but I have a cheap dollar store cube. I get about 2.7.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 23, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> R' U R' (U' x) R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
> 
> I average ~1.9.



There's a problem here. Unless your V Perm's result is a scrambled cube, you've made a mistake


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 23, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > R' U R' (U' x) R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
> ...


The 'x' should be 'y'.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 23, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Aah yes, thanks


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, that was a stupid lapse in concentration. I even checked the algorithm afterwards, because it is one of the few that I only know via muscle memory, and read the x as a y.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 23, 2008)

Hahaha, no problem 

I would have made the same mistake. I know ALL my algs by muscle memory, so writing them down would be a disaster


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 23, 2008)

I use Katsu's with some cube rotations.

R' U R' U' (u f') U' R U' R' U2 (u') R' U' R U R 
or
R' U R' U' (y z') U' R U' R' U2 (y') R' U' R U R


With out much practice I think my best is 1.7x with this alg. I find it much faster than the more common one.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 24, 2008)

i can get sub-1.5, and i use one similar to this... (R’UR’U’)y x2(R’UR’U’)IR(U’R’URU) [i didn't wanna type mine out, haha]

EDIT, i just assumed i could do sub-1.5 without trying, and i just timed one, it was 1.49, haha


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> R' U R' U' y x2 R' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U
> 
> I don't know why, but I just happen to like this one. The axis turn is not clumsy at all.





fanwuq said:


> y' R' U R' U' f' R y R' F' R2 U' R' U R U
> 
> is what gripper give for my alg. I do it differently though...
> 
> ...



Stupid me. I just realized that they are the same alg.

If I get the time, I want to try the bolded alg. (Gripper gave me that after fooling around a few times.)


----------



## hdskull (Jul 25, 2008)

I pop on Vs if I go fast, so I have to go slow.


----------

